# Bedgebury lower School / Lillesden Manor



## mr_bones (Oct 25, 2009)

Many thanks to IwanIwan and DaveyGTI for a few pointers! (DaveyGTI's report with some history on the site can be found here: [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=13276[/ame] )

The building was incredible, I was gobsmacked at some of the work that had gone into it. There had obviously been some damage caused to the roof as it had been covered over with scaffold, polythene and roofing sheets. I was eventually inside, taking my time to absorb the surroundings - the school was set in acres of countryside and the view from inside was excellent. I cautiously made my way around the ground floor, ignoring the flapping sounds of polythene coming from a makeshift roof.











































I made my way upstairs, and couldn't resist a self portrait in the massive mirror on the wall. I carried on up but shortly afterwards was interrupted by a sound from outside. It was time to go, capturing some exteriors on my way out.


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 25, 2009)

nice pics,very cool place
the bluey/green is stunning id like that in my living room
nice work mate


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 25, 2009)

Cheers Diehardlove


----------



## lost (Oct 25, 2009)

It looks an exceedingly classy place, shame about your interruption.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 25, 2009)

A very nice find indeed,just been looking up its history.Love the shots Mr B as usual,particularly the dome from the inside.Theres a pool there by the look of it too.


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 25, 2009)

It is really cool, cheers Lost


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 25, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> A very nice find indeed,just been looking up its history.Love the shots Mr B as usual,particularly the dome from the inside.Theres a pool there by the look of it too.



There is a pool somewhere, I would have stayed longer but I 'wasn't welcome'


----------



## DaveyGTI (Oct 25, 2009)

Excelent work, its fantastic isn't it? did you make it into the basement or the top floor? sucks about the interruption, u must just have been unlucky, its very rare that they're about at down that road, there is a pool round the side of the larger new building though its starting to get a bit overgrown now! Its amazing the amount of large mirrors as well, didn't take a portrait in that one but did in the big cracked one in the blue room!


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 25, 2009)

I can honestly say I was well impressed with this place DaveyGTI, 

Didn't get any further than you can see in the photos, I was interrupted before I had time!

Good self-portrait.


----------



## Krypton (Oct 26, 2009)

I very much like the shot of the dome. The brilliant blue sky makes it look lovely!


----------



## kaboom (Oct 27, 2009)

nice pics mate. cagedangle and i have been there and its a gem of a place. we came across the pool and we saw a snake swimming across it which was a real touch. im sure cagedangle will have sommit to say about the place 8)
keep up the good work


----------



## boxfrenzy (Oct 27, 2009)

What a great place, very nice shots too.


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks all for more positive comments. I'd recommend the place to anyone who lives nearby.


----------

